# "Room" (new movie)



## applecruncher (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone seen this movie? I plan to.


_"Held captive for years in an enclosed space, a woman (Larson) and her 5-year-old son (Tremblay) finally gain their freedom, allowing the boy to experience the outside world for the first time."_

Brie Larson, Jacob Tremblay, William H. Macy

Last night I saw 9 yr old actor Jacob Tremblay on Jimmy Kimmel. Quite cute and impressive!  (of course, he was younger when the movie was actually filmed) There’s buzz that he will be nominated for a Best Actor Oscar (if, so the youngest ever).


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 14, 2016)

:shucks: Jacob didn't get nominated.  But Brie Larson (actress who plays his mother) got nominated for Best Actress.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 17, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> :shucks: Jacob didn't get nominated.  But Brie Larson (actress who plays his mother) got nominated for Best Actress.



Didnt she win?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 20, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Didnt she win?



Yes, Brie won Best Actress Oscar.

Very good movie, but also heartbreaking.  Little boy rolled up in carpet in back of pickup truck....intense.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2017)

I watched that awhile back. Still haunts me sometimes but a very good movie.


----------



## jujube (Aug 20, 2017)

It was a movie you wouldn't forget, for sure.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 21, 2017)

After reading these posts I decided to watch the movie, it's on Amazon Video.  It's so intense I almost forgot about the eclipse!!


----------

